# "Food Plots" On Public Hunting Land?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I was hunting recently on a public area and found a brassicas foodplot of maybe 2 acres well off a main access road but on the Public Area none the less. Anybody ever hear of such a thing on State lands? 
(Pls. don't ask for the location as I might need a backup area during the ML season just in case I still have an open tag-though I'm SURE I'm not the only guy who saw it.)


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

There are few wildlife areas the DNR plants food plots on...I don't wanna mention which ones cause I don't want your spot to get crowded.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Yes it is very common. The WA areas around here plant corn, sorgham, Winter Wheat, and sun flowers to name just a few. This is especially prevelent in my area where they have Dove Areas...And also Quail Restoration Projects. I found an interesting occurance this year. A corn field, full sized without a SINGLE ear of corn. Not sure what happened.....But there was not a husk to be found...Very strange. Its like it just did not finish growing.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

ThunderHawk,
What you may have seen was a firld of sorghum or one of the hybrids like it. The seed head is where the tassles normally are on corn. A very common plant for pheasant / quail / dove areas.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

T-180 said:


> ThunderHawk,
> What you may have seen was a firld of sorghum or one of the hybrids like it. The seed head is where the tassles normally are on corn. A very common plant for pheasant / quail / dove areas.


Hmmm, Sure looked like corn though. Interesting. Thanks for the input. I am not sure if we will hunt that field again.....It seems the birds liked the "corn" better. However, If I go back I will definitely take a closer look. These are 8 foot stocks planted like corn.....It is definitely not Sorgham as I have hunted that before.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Probably got a deal on some chinese seed?! Yeah, I've seen all that before but this stuff looked like clumps of cabbage leaves-I've seen it on the Outdoor Channel several times and at a friends cabin when he first tried to grow a plot. Definitely a first for me on a Public Hunting area though.


----------

